# My Next Locomotive



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

OK, getting ready to purchase my next locomotive, what do you guys think, Bachmann Connie or Bachmann 55-ton 3-Truck Shay?


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Boy that is a contrast. What are you running, logging or freight. I would love the three truck shay...but not enough revenue from the logging road to quite handle that yet...


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I will be running both. Most of my line will be for rod locomotives, but I plan on putting in a branch to a logging area where I will run the shay. I will eventually have both, just thought I would see what you guys thought.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Are there any availability issues on the models? 

As the 2-8-0 has been out for a while do Bachmann plan to stop production?


----------

